# Album Privacy



## Hardlydank (Nov 26, 2021)

I posted a link to my album on another website but I was then told that they couldn't view it without creating an account. Sure enough when I go to my album there is a section called 'Album Privacy,' which shows that the "Album owner only" can view the media items. Is there a way to edit your album privacy settings so that non-members can view it?


----------

